# Keeping Dwarf Puffers with Red Claw crabs?



## Emyr (23 Feb 2012)

I was in my LFS today and was drawn in by how beautiful red claw crabs look in a really simple rock based scape so im going to get some for my 75L but am deciding what to put with them.

 From what they said in the shop and research online the crabs can be kept with schooling fish perfectly fine. However I would love to keep them with dwarf puffers. I know puffers attack most other fish, shrimps, snails etc but don't see how they could attack crabs but then maybe they would try to attack them and get munched.

Anyone have any experience with these or thoughts on this one? Thanks.


----------



## BigTom (23 Feb 2012)

DPs like to rest on the bottom when they're sleeping, I think they might be in some danger then. Not something I'd like to try, personally.


----------



## Emyr (23 Feb 2012)

I thought the same thing, but then most other fish including schooling fish that are apparently fine with red claw crabs because they are quick also stay nearer the bottom of the tank when sleeping.... I am very doubtful of trying it, seeing as both the crabs and puffers are expensive.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Feb 2012)

I wouldnt fancy the crabs chances, i would imagine that if the puffer cant take it in one go it will pick its legs off etc...
Also red craw crabs apparently have a habit of cutting down every plant in the tank, some get a good one though. This is what put me off.


----------



## Emyr (24 Feb 2012)

The crabs are a fair bit bigger than the dwarf puffers though... 
Yes I heard that as well, However this tank is not going to be planted, its a simple sand and rock scape with maybe a few mosses. Crabs and a few fish. Low tech, simple and smart.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Feb 2012)

might get away with it while there young but once the puffers grow not much will survive.


----------



## Emyr (24 Feb 2012)

the puffers only grow up to 1" whereas the crabs grow to be around 2". The crabs do like to hide out. You really thing the puffers being half the size would have the crabs?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (24 Feb 2012)

I'd have to agree it probs wouldn't go too well I'm afraid.

You'd be amazed at what a dp can take on. When they're babies they're usually good as gold, but as soon as they mature you've had it :-s They can take chunks out of much bigger fish, and if the crabs move quite slowly, I'd reckon it would be too much for a dp to resist. When I kept them, they'd happily go for a shrimp twice their size. (fed them ghost shrimp on occasion)


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Feb 2012)

Puffers are the bad boyz of freshwater and DP's have the same attitude, napoleon syndrome 
A friends DP bit his glass thermometer in half!


----------



## Emyr (24 Feb 2012)

haha! thats impressive. bad boy puffers. Damn. I knew it was too good a combination to be possible. I love the puffers and will have to have them in another tank at some point then, just annoying only being able to have them on their own, but worth it I think, their amazing. Going with the crabs this time though.


----------



## danmullan (26 Feb 2012)

Yeah it's best to keep most puffers in a species only set-up.

But rather than Pygmy/Dwarf puffers, have a look at South American puffers, they get to around 10-12cm at most, so you could keep one in a 60cm tank, and are awesome little fish, saw some in my local MA and they aren't expensive, loads of character and more interesting to watch than pygmy's.

I remember when I saw a Mbu Puffer before I bought my first tank, I will have one, someday. lol


----------



## Emyr (27 Feb 2012)

I have seen South American Puffers before and have to say I prefer the Dwarf ones. Smaller and more delicate plus I could have a few of them in the 60L, just preference.  

Thats exactly the same as me, I saw one and thought, I'm going to have to have a tank with a few of those in at some point. I have a sort of list of tanks that I want to setup and keep though and its on there. The crab tank is above it and in motion now.


----------



## danmullan (27 Feb 2012)

I don't know where I'd put a tank big enough for a 75cm puffer. Lol

Would be interesting to see the crab set-up though. Hope they don't pull the mosses off the rocks.


----------



## Emyr (27 Feb 2012)

75cm puffer?! 

I will be setting up a small journal of the crab tank in motion so watch out for it in the next few weeks. I wont be having many if any plants in there, mostly a rock scape, maybe a few mosses.


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Feb 2012)

Emyr said:
			
		

> 75cm puffer?!
> .



http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Tetraodon&species=mbu&id=680


----------

